# Am I missing something about the Happy Homeroom ?



## drysdalk (Feb 28, 2019)

I went to do a class in the Happy Homeroom, and was given a Striped Room to do. "No problem", I think, "I crafted the whole Striped series ages ago, so this will be easy". However, becuase it only shows you the top 12 highest-scoring items in your inventory for your furniture choices for completing the class, I couldn't select any of the Striped furniture I'd crafted, and had to just put in non-Striped stuff. So I failed the class (as expected), only to have Lottie to advise me to use Striped furniture next time. Well, I would if it was on the list !

Am I missing something here ? Is there some way to select any/all furniture from your inventory ? Or have they really set this up to only show you the top 12 highest-scoring pieces of furniture in your inventory all the time ? And if so, how the heck do you complete any specific themed classes ?


----------



## Phawnix (Feb 28, 2019)

Err, well if the striped stuff gives you the highest score it should be there, right? Are you sure you still have it? Maybe try crafting it again. I just did it like 20 minutes ago each piece takes 1 min and doesn't use much materials. Hope this helps!


----------



## imiya (Feb 28, 2019)

Did you have the furniture in your camper, cabin, or campsite? I was able to pass with flying colors despite only crafting what I needed to get some of the earlier campers, but I don't have any of them displayed.


----------



## drysdalk (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks to all who replied to this  - it turned out that I had indeed not made two of the Striped items, despite what I thought.  So everything is actually working fine.  Sorry about that !


----------



## Ras (Mar 4, 2019)

I guess it's because I've crafted everything, but this is too easy. I'm hoping it gets harder because right now it's pointless other than getting rewards.


----------

